# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  fear of cars

## RawrJessiRawr

I don't get it  ::(:  ugh it's been happening for years now, everytime I walk and cars go by, come to.close even slightly startle me and my anxiety is through the roof, I get jumpy and my stomach tightens. Cars give me extreme anxiety when I'm walking.

----------


## Otherside

Anxiety sometimes isn't rational, and makes no sense. That's the worst thing...knowing that what you're afraid of is stupid and irrational, and still panicking.

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

I walk everyday anyways but gah the anxiety I get, I hate

----------


## Chloe

I don't have an outright fear of cars but I do get very anxious about the way some people drive, when I'm driving myself (I'm still learning) or when I don't know where the drivers taking me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nothing

> Hey fear of cars is not very common for everyone. Your fear of cars might lead to a uncontrollable situation at a later point of your life, so just try to be calm and divert your mind from the fact that a car has passed by. Anxiety might be caused even due to Phobia's, very true. So do some Yoga and exercise which might minimize the symptoms. If you feel the symptoms hit you on a larger magnitude after sometime immediately take a session with your doctor or therapist. Or if you don't find them, you can also go through online consultation site's like *healtheminds.com* . I think you must enjoy cars, especially the speed factor. SO just keep calm and enjoy *CARS*! Happy health! Feel better soon!



Working through the anxiety is a great idea, but most people here don't strike me as thrill-seekers (I know I'm not), so I doubt we'll ever enjoy the speed factor. It isn't necessary, I don't enjoy the speed factor, but I'm not afraid of cars. I don't care for driving long distances, but that's just because I know I may come across other people during my travels and that's what truly makes me anxious.

----------


## sanspants

> Working through the anxiety is a great idea, but most people here don't strike me as thrill-seekers (I know I'm not), so I doubt we'll ever enjoy the speed factor. It isn't necessary, I don't enjoy the speed factor, but I'm not afraid of cars. I don't care for driving long distances, but that's just because I know I may come across other people during my travels and that's what truly makes me anxious.



I'm a thrill-seeker who REALLY enjoys the speed factor, but when out of the car and walking, there are plenty of places I'd fear cars. I think it's normal to be startled by a 3000lb object hurtling toward you and whipping by you, a few feet away. I try to drive slowly around pedestrians so I don't scare anyone out of their wits.

----------


## Misssy

Life is scary, people walking and on bikes do get killed. It stresses me out also. I live in the city and walk a lot and it kind of sucks, most of them don't even try to stop, they literally keep rolling towards pedestrians who are in cross walks etc. People are rude. And rude people behind cars = bleh

Like your Avatar says it all, beneath hearts and flowery embellish foo la la   there is a gas mask.   I see car accidents quite frequently and it's always drivers going too fast and not paying attention.

----------


## Suuly Ruuz

I get anxious when walking, too. I tend to avoid it, but a few weeks ago I was worked up and getting angry about something or other so without really thinking about it I put on my coat and walked for a mile before turning back. I'm anxious whether I'm walking and it's day or night, but it definitely goes up when it's dark out. It was starting to get dark and where I live the roads are very narrow and there's no sidewalks. And I hate that. It's just road, narrow strip of grass, big bushes. That's the worst. I feel loads better on sidewalks.

----------

